# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  NEED to show dynamically in SHEET 1 based on the other sheets in the attached Excel

## Kandavalli.Kiran

NEED to show dynamically in SHEET 1 based on the other sheets in the attached Excel.

I am attaching the requirement in DOC and the sheet which I need to work in the document.

----------


## Kandavalli.Kiran

Team, 


I have to show dynamically in SHEET 1 based on the other sheets in the attached Excel file.

ST4 - We need to show based on Column B heading in Other Sheets

DEC 17th - We need to show Based on Column Values (We should show only the Date Here)

100 - We should show the number of sheets in this file excluding Sheet 1

17 - We should Count the number of Sheets having FAIL in Column "Test Result"

DEF & GHI - We should show the Sheet Names which are shown as Failes in Colum "Test result" In Every Sheet

Table 1 Failed - RCA - This is also Sheet name as shown above but we append the text - 'RCA' beside to it
Table 2 Failed - RCA - This is also Sheet name as shown above but we append the text - 'RCA' beside to it


Please suggest me how to implement all the Scenarios.


Thanks!
Kiran

----------


## arlu1201

Hello Kandavalli.Kiran, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## Kandavalli.Kiran

To Explain more clearly about the Requirement, I have explained clearly in the DOC and also attached the Excel which I need generate the Summary sheet Dynamically.

----------


## Kandavalli.Kiran

If you need more information. Please send me an email to Kandavalli.Kiran@gmail.com

----------

